# 7970



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Where can I find more information on where I can order a set of the new Dura Ace Di2 group?


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

I am not sure it is available yet, Specialized is selling it on one of their top of the line Tarmac's thought.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

g-Bike said:


> I am not sure it is available yet, Specialized is selling it on one of their top of the line Tarmac's thought.


Are they? Thought it was 7900.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

S-Works Tarmac SL2 Di2, $9900


----------



## dover (Apr 5, 2007)

*Di2 info*



JimmyORCA said:


> Where can I find more information on where I can order a set of the new Dura Ace Di2 group?


www.dura-ace.com


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Any more news on the DI2?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Late March for shipping to manufacturers _then_ to aftermarket sellers, dealers, and distributors. Fo what it's worth, Cannondale canceled the Super6 HM with Di2 till 2010 since Shimano is not going to be able to deliver on time if at all........

In short...... don't hold your breath it'll be a while.

Starnut


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

my LBS said mid summer, taking orders now.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

There are 200 gruppo's in stock at the Irvine headquarters (most spoken for), but the strength of the Yen is making it tough to price right now. As it stands, price is upwards of $4500.00, but that's not solid.


----------

